# The stickers have won



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

The weeds in the field where Axel plays with his neighbor doggie buddies is COVERED with weeds that make stickers.

Most his friends are smooth coated (ridgebacks, doberman, lab, etc). Axel's is the only Velcro coat out there. 

Every day, we spend about 45 minutes brushing the junk out of his coat. Attached a photo of a partial pile of the stuff. It's awful

He has a grooming appt in about an hour. I am going to ask the groomer to cut him down fairly short, like a mow and go. She has been keeping him in a really nicely balanced pet clip. His legs are fuller right now and he looks really nice. But, my poodle vanity is going to be temporarily put on hold for practicality. He will be happier to not have to go through the decontamination process every day and we will have more time for play or training or whatever! 

I feel sad about doing this...

Sticker Pile







[/URL][/IMG]

This is how his hair is cut right now. His nice full legs attract every sticker and weed within 10 feet of him.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah, sad to say, a buzz does seem to be the solution. There are nylon(like windbreaker fabric) protective suits, but they are hot. My older poodle had a full body suit that was stretchy material, but it would attract stickers worse than your poodle's coat. Wilson already had to have one surgery involving a rose bush thorn that became embedded in his leg. I would much rather have the shorter coat than miss a thorn and have the poor dog suffer with an infection.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Axeldog*: _I so understand!_ We live in the woods. In spring and fall I do daily warfare with the sticky, prickly things Chagall attracts on his runs through the woods. Even when I cut his coat down from (my version of) a Scandi to Miami around this time of year, his long ears, bracelets and tail pom are magnets for all sorts of burrs and such. We have a rather practiced routine for removing them; untangle with fingers/brush/comb. At times I band and wrap his ears to spare us both some of the hassle. I also have bracelet covers for times when I just don't want to deal with the "thorny issue." I'm retired so I have the time to "nitpick" and he, fortunately, is good natured about it. Like Axel, most of Chagall's doggy friends are shorthaired. Their owners sometimes razz me about not wanting to walk certain hiking paths because the undergrowth is thick and a real bother for a poodle coat. Short poodle hair is lovely. Long poodle hair is lovely. Poodles are altogether lovely!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't blame you one bit for taking his coat down if that is what you have to deal with on a daily basis! Molly only encounters them in a few places on our walks here...........foxtails are our nemesis! Hate them with a passion!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

This is so sad. I think I would be tempted to put some sort of dog shirt on him to at least protect the top of the front legs and the body some. It's too bad you don't have a choice of dog play areas without stickers. I think it must be painful to clear them off Axel.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I know exactly what you are talking about! 

Luckily Hazel only encounters them on outings so brushing them out isn't that big of a deal for me. I'd feel different if I had to brush them out all the time. 

Have you tried maybe some baby socks and cut the toe off so they would just cover his legs? Even if they just covered to bottom parts of his legs it might help a good deal.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. He is a lovely boy and his coat is georgeous! 

I did read somewhere that if you crush the stickers with pliers or a hemostat then the rubble of the stickers left over are much easier to comb out. I know having to deal with those nasty things would drive both me and the dear Miss Iris more batty than we already are. :ahhhhh:

Best of luck.

Viking Queen


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Full sympathy from across the Bay to you and Axel. Over here we've already had to curtail walking some enjoyable places because of the drought. Foxtails are already dried out and with my little 'scenthound' who frequently has his nose to the trail, it's really dangerous. He also picks up this long, sharp, sticky grass thing in his feet sometimes. Not sure what it is. We came home with little sticky round green balls in his coat the other evening.

So trim/cut away. Save yourselves now from those stickers. They hurt fingers that work to get them out, too!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Well, ...here is our naked poodle. It's not my preferred look but it will improve his and our quality of life. 

Itzmeigh and Charmed, I didn't read your posts about trying baby socks or body suit until last night. That sounds interesting and I think we might try the baby socks as they are readily available, and sounds easy. If we could make that work, then I could let his hair grow again. Most of the stickers get lodged in the lower leg.

Chagalls mom - Chagall's coat is so long and pretty. It is hard to imagine him running through the woods picking up debris like a real dog (but I have seen pictures you have posted, so I know its true! lol!)

Streetcar and Molly, I noticed the explosion of foxtails too. We like to go for walks out near Coyote Hills by the bay and it was so bad last weekend, we wont go back for awhile. Foxtails everywhere! Lining the trails, ugh.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Axel looks _fantastic_, so sleek and well built! :thumb: Just between us, I've been toying with cutting Chagall's hair down, topknot to ankels, because the ticks here are _so, so, so _stinking bad already. Worst I've seen in 20 years. I just showed my husband Axel's picture and he said, "Do_ that_ to Chagall!" I just may end this Mother's Day with a poodle shearing! Hope Axel has lots of fun running around looking so dashing. He's all ready for swimming weather too now.  I think you're both going enjoy his trim to the max!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

He's still elegant, even with short hair. I am sure this will be easier for all of you.

VQ


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh gosh, Axeldog, Axel looks FANTASTIC ! He has that crushed velvet thing going on and he's such a beautiful boy this really shows off his conformation. I think you'll like it once you get used to the look.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

He looks so fantastic! I know you like the longer look (me too) but I know what you are going through! You and he will love the lighter work load and he does look simply beautiful in his clip!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He really pulls that style off well. He looks wonderful!!!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Yesterday afternoon his new haircut was put to the test. We took him to play time, and he romped for about an hour with his doggie friends. 

Total brush-out time < 15 minutes, and only a small fraction of the number of stickers and junk lodged in his legs compared to before. 

Cutting him down was worth it (whew!)


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I personally like his short cut better. He look gorgeous!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That's Buck's everyday look, and Axel rocks it too. I would rather spend 45 minutes doing something else with my boy than mining for yard debris/stickers in his coat. There is no mistaking them for any breed other than a well-conformed Poodle. I think I have also converted some lukewarm to Poodles people with this carefree groom.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I love Axel's new clip. I fancy the close clip because it looks like crushed velvet and it is so much easier to take care of. I don't have enough time to take care of a longer coat although I can appreciate it on others' dogs.

Axel looks great! I don't think ANYONE will take him for a doodle (as some poodles are mistaken).


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh he looks just fab.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Love his new cut! And definitely a winner in cutting down the post walk grooming.


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words! I am getting used to how he looks now. 

After his play time yesterday afternoon it was the same story. At most, there were 10-15 stickers, and the brush and comb out was a breeze! 

I am happier to be saving all that time (hours per week), and I know for certain that Axel is happier spending less time on the grooming table.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think he looks GREAT!!! I like the short clips personally. I just this morning groomed Matisse. I use a #2 comb on my Wahl clippers and cut his body short. His legs are a little longer but I'm still working on those...might leave a tad but they need a little more trimming down. He has a top knot and fluffy, long ears. With all the stickers and things, it is definitely a mess, so I hear ya. Short is just plain more practical. And I think it looks nice too. That pile of stuff in your picture looks like burs. Eeek! I had to rip out all my Forget Me Nots on account of very tiny burs. Uggg.


----------

